# My silent voice...



## julceyx3 (Feb 18, 2012)

:BIGnervous:

I think I need to start my cycle over. It's a new aquarium, no fish yet, but I feel like I'm doing it wrong. Chemistry wise, the process itself is going okay so far, but I've only just started as my water is ever so slightly beginning to get cloudy.

-I've had the light on since I started the cycle but I just read that will cause algae and to only have it on 8 hours at most.
-I took out the heater because I thought it wasn't working, put it in my 1G and it works. I had it in the wrong spot. It still might not even work for the tank because it is a 5.5G and the package says up to 5G.
(Note to self: Don't shop with your impatient boyfriend anymore.)
-I want to move my plants now because of the heater placement.
-The cave keeps floating on one side even though I filled it with water for weight and its really annoying.
-I wash my hands before I put them in the tank, but then I think "is there soap still on my hands? Am I contaminating the water somehow?" 

I know it seems like I probably shouldn't have a fish if I can even get these simple things right but I seem to find information out of order! I can't find all the information on one site or book. Everything is in bits and pieces. What one says, another says different. I want to do this the right way now that I am aware of the real way to care for them, but I feel like I'm taking more steps back than forward. 

I know I must have patience, I'm completely new to this. I'm just very eager to have a betta again. What happened to the days when I was young and I could just feed and change my betta's water and he'd live for years?!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I get paranoid about my hands too, but I rinse really really well until I can't smell soap, then I rinse some more. It's a pain, but I think it's worth it. Also, is your heater adjustable? Non-adjustable heaters dont often do well, so that is something to consider


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I am sure you'll do just fine, because you care. And some lucky betta will have a very decent home for precisely that reason. 

In my youth I liked to hitchhike. I was picked up by a serial killer and somehow survived utterly unscathed. I mean to say, the young are often blessed in the most mysterious ways. And very often despite themselves.:lol:

Nice to meet you, and looking forward to pictures of your tank.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum :wave: 

Hang in there - it sounds like you're on the right track. And if you're not sure about something, just start a thread and ask the question. We're all here to help.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

You can do this, just breath. :-D :-D :-D Welcome to the forum and since you don't know me, I will just say that was the pot calling the kettle black. ha ha I am also an over thinker when it comes to my aquariums. I want to do everything right but I have to fight my OCD issues. They get in the way of having patience when it comes to aquarium life. You do not need to start over just take one step at a time. 

I would have the lights on only 8-9 hours a day and put them on a timer (I did and I am happy I did) One accidental leaving them on for a few days while I was in the hospital had a really nasty effect on the tank. Live and learn. Spend the $5.00 for a timer, see if you can take the heater back and get one for a slightly bigger tank. If you just bought it, they should take it back. Also, if you have plants that should help your water quality immensely. Keep up the good work.


----------



## julceyx3 (Feb 18, 2012)

My heater is not adjustable but since I've moved it, it's read 82° with the light on, testing tonight for the light off. No real plants yet but I'll get there one day lol. 

New thread w/ question:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=94014


----------



## julceyx3 (Feb 18, 2012)

Bah, my sig isn't showing on any posts. Do I have to have a certain number of posts before it shows?

Thanks by the way for all the replies! It's good to know there are friendly people willing to help. :0)

*EDIT*
BAHAHA there it is!


----------



## mrbprint (Sep 2, 2011)

I have two 5.5g tanks with dividers housing 6 Bettas. All I did was fill the tank, set the heater, inoculate the sponge filter with water from an established tank. Once the temp stabilized I added the Betta. If Ammonia levels increase do 1-2 gallon water changes as necessary. I have found that Tinkeritis will usually cause more problems than it solves.


----------

